# Chewy Chocolate Chip Cookies



## bettyr (Feb 18, 2007)

I have been tweaking this recipe for some time and DH says it's perfect now. So I thought I'd share my "perfect" cookie recipe. LOL

Chewy Chocolate Chip Cookies

4- ounce stick of salted butter
7- ounces shortening
1- pound brown sugar
4- ounces white sugar
1/4- cup heavy cream
2 tablespoons vanilla
1 whole large egg
2 large egg yolks


1 pound + 4 ounces bread flour
2 teaspoons salt
4 teaspoons baking powder
12 ounces semisweet chocolate chips
8 ounces finely chopped pecans

Preheat oven to 325°

In a large mixer bowl, on medium speed, cream butter, shortening and sugars until very light and fluffy…about 5 minutes. Add the rest of the liquids one at a time and beat well after each.

In a separate bowl mix the dry ingredients and stir well to distribute the ingredients.

A little at a time, mix the dry ingredients into the sugar mixture. When all the dry ingredients have been incorporated, add the nuts and chocolate chips; by this time your mixer bowl may be full so you may have to stir them in by hand.

Using an ice cream scoop make dough balls, 2 ounces each and place 6 balls on a parchment paper lined cookie sheet and bake for 18 minutes.

Cool cookies on a cooling rack by sliding the parchment paper off the cookie sheet onto the rack.

Store in airtight container.
Makes 40 cookies


----------

